# Goodbye Chrome :)



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you also going to do your wheels?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

i have an LS, so, hubcaps. i dont think it would look good


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I asked because I've seen some completely blacked out Cruzen, including window tint, that are wonderful. I was curious.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

did you hit the side trim up too,


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks sweet on a black car!


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> did you hit the side trim up too,


nahh not yet. I believe that'l require removing all the interior door panels to get the pieces off, which is a long and annoying process. I plan on tackling it once I graduate school next month and move back to Louisiana. Living in an apartment makes working on my car quite difficult lol




DanoHB said:


> Looks sweet on a black car!


 Thanks!!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> nahh not yet. I believe that'l require removing all the interior door panels to get the pieces off, which is a long and annoying process.


No not at all! Grab it from a corner and pull it up comes right off in 5 seconds. Reinstall is just as easy. 

That's how I wrapped mine in carbon fiber vinyl. 
Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice job, I want to do my wheels and rear trim before winter. I didn't realize Lowe's carried it, guess I'll have to swing in there tomorrow.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like the interior pieces! Might have to do mine, as the trim around that little coin cubby is showing some wear from my house keys.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

That.. looks.. awesome! I want to do the same with my Victory Red, but that black with black looks great! Good job man!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

wow my next mod !  how many layer have you put?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> No not at all! Grab it from a corner and pull it up comes right off in 5 seconds. Reinstall is just as easy.
> 
> That's how I wrapped mine in carbon fiber vinyl.
> Sent from iPhone 4


Crap really?? guess i'll be doing that tomorrow, then lol.



patatewz said:


> wow my next mod !  how many layer have you put?


A s**t ton lol. probably about 4


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> That.. looks.. awesome! I want to do the same with my Victory Red, but that black with black looks great! Good job man!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Thanks bro! I like it too. cant wait to do the door trim now that I know it comes off easily lol


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> No not at all! Grab it from a corner and pull it up comes right off in 5 seconds. Reinstall is just as easy.
> 
> That's how I wrapped mine in carbon fiber vinyl.
> Sent from iPhone 4


The outside chrome trim? Hows it stuck on there? Clips Or Glued?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

pntballer925 said:


> I woke up this morning and felt like doing something to my car. So I went to lowes and bought a couple cans of Plasti-Dip. Half a day of removing and spraying parts, this is what I have accomplished and i'm quite happy with the results .
> Before:
> View attachment 7693
> 
> ...


Did you just tape off to do the chrome on the front end? That looks sick.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> The outside chrome trim? Hows it stuck on there? Clips Or Glued?










Just grab the corner and lift up







Requires minimal force.







No glue it's basically just wedged in there.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well demonstrated T, well demonstrated. :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> View attachment 7718
> 
> Just grab the corner and lift up
> View attachment 7719
> ...


Beauty, didn't know it was that easy. Looks like I know what doing tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> View attachment 7718
> 
> Just grab the corner and lift up
> View attachment 7719
> ...


the ones by the quater glass are glued in,atleast on my car they were


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> the ones by the quater glass are glued in,atleast on my car they were


You talking about the rear doors or the triangle behind the Quarter glass.

i was never able to find out how to get the rear triangle off. but as far as i remember all 4 doors didnt have glue.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> You talking about the rear doors or the triangle behind the Quarter glass.
> 
> i was never able to find out how to get the rear triangle off. but as far as i remember all 4 doors didnt have glue.


Yeah the triangle is glued. The actual window moldings theselves can be removed how you explained. I just verified it on mine.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I noticed my driver's side triangle thing looks a little funky- the plastic is a little thin on the back or something. I see like a round circle shadow in certain sunlight. As soon as I can replicate it looking like that, I think I'll take it back for warranty replacement. I'll try to see how it can be done if/when they do it.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

pntballer925 said:


> nahh not yet. I believe that'l require removing all the interior door panels to get the pieces off, which is a long and annoying process. I plan on tackling it once I graduate school next month and move back to Louisiana. Living in an apartment makes working on my car quite difficult lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


I did the side trims without actually removing them, just slid news paper in the cracks, its pretty simple, check my pics out, i do not have any chrome left on my car


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> Did you just tape off to do the chrome on the front end? That looks sick.


nahh. I pulled the bumper and took the chrome trim off of the grills. I like to do stuff right lol. however, I ended up screwing up and didnt let it dry enough and peeled the paint, so i had to redo it. so Im still driving around with no bumper lol. Gunna put it on tomorrow and get some pics of it on the car


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

magicman said:


> I did the side trims without actually removing them, just slid news paper in the cracks, its pretty simple, check my pics out, i do not have any chrome left on my car


yeah i would do that, i just dont have the ability to do it where im at right now. To everyone else, I just finished putting the bumper back on and man it looks sexy. Love it. Here's a pic


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

pntballer925 said:


> yeah i would do that, i just dont have the ability to do it where im at right now. To everyone else, I just finished putting the bumper back on and man it looks sexy. Love it. Here's a pic
> View attachment 7755


God **** that is sexy. I wish mine was black. I have the autumn metallic color. I wonder how it would look if I plastidipped it like that. 

On the front chrome pieces, you had to take the bumper off to get the chrome off? Is it clipped or screwed on?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> God **** that is sexy. I wish mine was black. I have the autumn metallic color. I wonder how it would look if I plastidipped it like that.
> 
> On the front chrome pieces, you had to take the bumper off to get the chrome off? Is it clipped or screwed on?


I think it would look sick on any color cruze. I've never seen any color car that didnt look good with black accents. And yes, i took the bumper off. the chrome pieces themselves are a pain to get off. It would probably be easier just to pull the bumper and tape off everything but the chrome.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know if i posted this, but this is a weekend project i want to do... it just has been really rainy, and ive been caught up with wedding stuff.


----------



## crzyfirefighter (Apr 19, 2012)

looks good


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I don't know if i posted this, but this is a weekend project i want to do... it just has been really rainy, and ive been caught up with wedding stuff.


Help me do mine !!


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

pntballer925 said:


> I think it would look sick on any color cruze. I've never seen any color car that didnt look good with black accents. And yes, i took the bumper off. the chrome pieces themselves are a pain to get off. It would probably be easier just to pull the bumper and tape off everything but the chrome.


In the case, it;d be easier to tape up the front bumper for overspray and leave the chrome. Bad part is, I don't wanna end up going to pull back my tape and off comes the plastidip either.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Just did my rear and windows today. Going to tackle the front bumper tomorrow. Is it easier to take off the bumper or leave it on?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

How did you do it? Did you just spray and that's it? I am buying it now and doing it this weekend, might as well.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

akrupocin said:


> Just did my rear and windows today. Going to tackle the front bumper tomorrow. Is it easier to take off the bumper or leave it on?


I don't think id recommend leaving the bumper on and taping it off. Plasti-dip peels and when you get ready to pull the tape off, the plasti-dip would come right off with it. I have my bumper set up to where its just a few clips, and i can pop it right off.



iKermit said:


> How did you do it? Did you just spray and that's it? I am buying it now and doing it this weekend, might as well.


I didnt bother sanding or anything and it adhered quite nicely. It would probably work even better if you sanded it


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I suck at sanding, i used to paints door and i was never allowed to sand lol

Thanks, i will post my results.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

As per the other post. I just lifted the window side moldings from the doors and they came right off. But the piece on the triangle i could not get off so i just taped it off


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it blacked out! I just may have to do this


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been wanting to wrap the door/trunk chrome with CF. I know its been mentioned before here, but how do you remove the trim on the trunk?


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Pull the carpet off the top of the trunk by removing the many plastic push pins. Once off if you look up at the trunk you will see 4 bolts. One on the left two in the center and one on the right. 

Just loosen each bolt and then you can get your hand in there and loosen all the way. 
Once all four bolts are off push on one of the screws the bolts were on and pull at the chrome piece till it is fully out. You will hear a pop because there are two plastic pieces that pop out. 
With the chrome piece off you can pull out the wire grommet to expose the wires for the license plate lights. Now before you fully pull the Chrome piece make sure you unplug the license plate lights wire from inside the trunk. Connection is located right near where the two inner bolts were located. 

If you need any help let me know. I can post Pics if needed


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

akrupocin said:


> Pull the carpet off the top of the trunk by removing the many plastic push pins. Once off if you look up at the trunk you will see 4 bolts. One on the left two in the center and one on the right.
> 
> Just loosen each bolt and then you can get your hand in there and loosen all the way.
> Once all four bolts are off push on one of the screws the bolts were on and pull at the chrome piece till it is fully out. You will hear a pop because there are two plastic pieces that pop out.
> ...


Sounds complicated for a simple trim piece. Can you PM me pictures? I'm going to order the CF later tonight and hopefully have it all done before Monday.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Sounds complicated for a simple trim piece. Can you PM me pictures? I'm going to order the CF later tonight and hopefully have it all done before Monday.


It does sound complicated but it is not that bad. I will take detailed pics for you tomorrow and pm you them


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

akrupocin said:


> It does sound complicated but it is not that bad. I will take detailed pics for you tomorrow and pm you them


Please include the pics in this thread or if you have time write something up in the how-to thread. Thank you

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm just going to over do it with tape... And not remove Anything lol..


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

akrupocin said:


> Pull the carpet off the top of the trunk by removing the many plastic push pins. Once off if you look up at the trunk you will see 4 bolts. One on the left two in the center and one on the right.
> 
> Just loosen each bolt and then you can get your hand in there and loosen all the way.
> Once all four bolts are off push on one of the screws the bolts were on and pull at the chrome piece till it is fully out. You will hear a pop because there are two plastic pieces that pop out.
> ...





Smurfenstein said:


> I've been wanting to wrap the door/trunk chrome with CF. I know its been mentioned before here, but how do you remove the trim on the trunk?


I did mine about 6 months ago. The trim is really not hard to get off, maybe 10 minute job. Took me faaar longer to do the wrapping that the install/removal.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

NeonRyder said:


> I did mine about 6 months ago. The trim is really not hard to get off, maybe 10 minute job. Took me faaar longer to do the wrapping that the install/removal.


I figure it will take longer on the wrap, but I'd rather have pictures to help verify everything as I do it so I know I'm doing it right.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

looking sweet! I've never heard of this plasti dip before. do we know if it's available here in Ontario? What type of prep work is needed to put this stuff on.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

No prep work really just a clean surface and enough spray for at least 4 to 5 coats. I dont know where in Ontario you are located but there are a few places that will deliver up there.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I figure it will take longer on the wrap, but I'd rather have pictures to help verify everything as I do it so I know I'm doing it right.


Sorry no pics. Didn't take any when I wrapped mine. It is really simple.


----------

